# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Syria [Russ, Eon, Marmara]

## Ellinis

To SYRIA ήταν ένα ατμόπλοιο που μπήκε το 1922 στη γραμμή Αλεξάνδρεια-Πειραιάς. 
Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1906 στη Σουηδία, στα ναυπηγεία Bergsunds, ως RUSS για τη Ρωσική Russian Danube S.N. Co που είχε την έδρα της στην Οδησσό. Από εκεί το πλοίο ταξίδευε στο Γαλάτζι της Ρουμανίας. 
Είχε διαστάσεις 66,3 Χ 9,8 μέτρα και το 1914 επιτάχθηκε από το Ρωσικό Π.Ν. και μετονομάστηκε EON, για να επιστραφή στους ιδιοκτήτες το 1918. Τότε όμως πέρασε στον έλεγχο των «Λευκών» και συνείσφερε στην απομάκρυνση τους από τη χώρα το 1922. Μη έχοντας πια χρησιμότητα, το 1078 γκρος τόνων πλοίο εκποιήθηκε το 1922 στο Λιβανέζο Γάλλο υπήκοο Saad El Dine Abdel Radman Zeidan και μετονομάστηκε SYRIA. Το πλοίο ταξίδευε στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο, από τον Πειραιά προς Αλεξάνδρεια – Πορτ Σάιντ – Βυρηττό – Λεμεσσό. 
H είσοδος του στη γραμμή ανακοινώθηκε στον τύπο της εποχής:
syria 1.jpg

και ακολούθησαν οι σχετικές καταχωρήσεις:
syria1.jpg

Το 1924 το SYRIA αγοράστηκε από την τουρκική κυβέρνηση και μετονομάστηκε MARMARA. Από το 1935 υπηρέτησε ως κοιτώνας του τουρκικού Π.Ν. μέχρι που πουλήθηκε για σκραπ το 1950. Τελικά διαλύθηκε το 1955.

Kαι μια φωτογραφία του MARMARA από το scribd.com και το βιβλίο "Turkiye'de Kabotaj":
Marmara 1906-55 BU.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στα λευκά ως RUSS όταν ταξίδευε μεταξύ Οδησσού-Ριζούντας-Τραπεζούντας-Βάρνας-Πύργου (Μπουργκάζ) και Γαλάτιου.
russ 1.jpg
πηγή

Το 1921 οι πολιτικές εξελίξεις το έφεραν να ταξιδεύει από τον Πειραιά με πράκτορα των Γ. Καλλίτση που έχουμε δει ξανά εδώ  
russ 6 21.jpg

----------

